# G'day



## steve3323 (Sep 24, 2015)

G'day all, new here... Been reading over this forum for a while now n just decided to join... I'm Currently building a croc tank  I'm sure I'll have a few questions before its complete

- - - Updated - - -

Tank is approx 2400mm x 950mm internally, basking area is 1300 x 450... Will have ramps up to it sticking approx 150mm below water line...


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi and welcome to APS! 
You have a croc, or building in advance?


----------



## twistedFrog (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi and welcome
I admire the courage to have or get a croc I would presume it is a freshy with the size you are building. But to me still seems like it could be a little on the small size, but I am no expert. So good luck with it and enjoy APS. Please vote on the new logo thread when you get a minute.
Cheers


----------



## steve3323 (Sep 24, 2015)

Building in advance mate, have it all up n running perfectly gefore going ahead n buying one

- - - Updated - - -

Yeah mate, just a freshie... Will go into a bigger setup when it outgrows this tank


----------

